# Von pupsenden Einhörnern und Urin-Flaschen: Die verrücktesten Waffen der Spielgeschichte



## MaxFalkenstern (17. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Von pupsenden Einhörnern und Urin-Flaschen: Die verrücktesten Waffen der Spielgeschichte* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Von pupsenden Einhörnern und Urin-Flaschen: Die verrücktesten Waffen der Spielgeschichte


----------



## Veez (17. Juli 2011)

wenn ratchet und Clank schon drinnen is dann fehlt ganz klar die eine Froschkopfwaffe aus Crack in Time
wenn du die schießt stößt der Froschkopf einen Paarungsruf aus (ein lauter Rülpser ^^) und tötet alles im umkreis


----------



## Xgribbelfix (17. Juli 2011)

Mir fehlt der Toaster aus MDK.


----------



## TobiasHome (17. Juli 2011)

Achja, Worms ... das sind eigentlich ziemlich viele verrückte Waffen, nicht nur der Betonesel ... ich denke da an das Superschaf, die Oma, den fliegenden Briten usw ...


----------



## s0urce (17. Juli 2011)

Warum findet man da nichts aus der Monster Hunter-Reihe. Der plüschteddy oder der Frozen-Tuna hätte locker einen Platz verdient


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Juli 2011)

Das Einhorn aus Red Faction: Armageddon ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Juli 2011)

Der *Evoker* aus *Persona 3* ist auch provokant abgefahren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slinia (17. Juli 2011)

Aus Unreal Tournament fehlen die hüpfenden Granaten und die Mama-Puppen.
Zudem fehlt eindeutig MDK in der Liste.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juli 2011)

wie komm ich in just cause 2 an den bubble shooter?


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (17. Juli 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> wie komm ich in just cause 2 an den bubble shooter?


 
Schau mal hier:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sILpdEC0ZE8


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juli 2011)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:  ‪Just Cause 2: Happy Bubble Blaster Easter Egg (JC2 Gameplay)‬‏ - YouTube


 
danke 
für die ganze easter eggs lohnt sichs ja nochmal richtig das spiel zu spielen


----------



## MrBigX (17. Juli 2011)

Slinia schrieb:


> Aus Unreal Tournament fehlen die hüpfenden Granaten und die Mama-Puppen.
> Zudem fehlt eindeutig MDK in der Liste.


Baby Dolls! ‪U4E Dollbomb‬‏ - YouTube
Das is sooo geil. Aber die Proxyminen aus Chaos UT sind auch geil.


----------



## Vageman (17. Juli 2011)

Der Rosa-Riesendildo aus GTA: San Andreas, die heilige Handgranate aus Worms 4: Mayhem und so ziemlich alles aus Dead Rising (Fußball, Staubsauger mit Sägeblättern, riesige Plüschwürfel, etc)


----------



## buttermilch1989 (17. Juli 2011)

Wo ist der Schniedel aus Postal?


----------



## mchenry (17. Juli 2011)

Der Nagelknipser aus "Bad Day L.A." - die absolute Superwaffe


----------



## Crizpy (18. Juli 2011)

WTF armageddon??!!?!?! Ich dachte das wär so ein action dingsdabumsda spiel aber sowas xDDD


----------



## Sabbelmann (18. Juli 2011)

Naja ich weiss nicht ob bizarr, aber ich finde 3 Waffen aus Blood fehlen hier: Die Voodoopuppe, die Spraydose und die Flaregun. Die Flaregun ist wohl weniger bizarr, aber die war einfach nur genial.


----------



## stmkoegel (18. Juli 2011)

Was zum Henker ist den ein "Strumpfstrahler" LOL !!!


----------



## Oximoron12345 (18. Juli 2011)

Jarate löscht auch brennende mitspieler  Gibt sogar ne Steam Errungenschaft^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (18. Juli 2011)

Ist technisch gesehen keine Waffe, aber: Der Katzenschalldämpfer aus postal 2


----------



## Sven0815 (19. Juli 2011)

Sabbelmann schrieb:


> Naja ich weiss nicht ob bizarr, aber ich finde 3 Waffen aus Blood fehlen hier: Die Voodoopuppe, die Spraydose und die Flaregun. Die Flaregun ist wohl weniger bizarr, aber die war einfach nur genial.


 


Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ist technisch gesehen keine Waffe, aber: Der Katzenschalldämpfer aus postal 2



genau die beiden Spiele und ihre Waffen gingen mir beim Lesen des Topics direkt durch den Kopf^^


----------



## z3ro22 (1. Januar 2012)

komischer zufall giga machts vor pc games machts nach Oo?


----------



## z3ro22 (1. Januar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/giga#p/u/0/lL3ugRTXPwo


----------



## z3ro22 (1. Januar 2012)

ab 13:30min


----------



## georgygx (1. Januar 2012)

die news ist echt schwach 

es fehlen fast alle genialen waffen...

zb. no one lives forever:
- Ein als Aktentasche getarnter Raketenwerfer
- Schere als Ninjasterne
- Ein Feuerzeug-Schweißgerät
- Parfüm zum Einschläfern, Erblinden oder zum Vergiften
- Eine Bananne
...

zb. postal:
- mit Anthrax gefüllte Kuhköpfe als Waffe
- Katzen als Schalldämpfer für die Schrotflinte und das Sturmgewehr
- auf Mitmenschen urinieren und diese dadurch zum Sich-Übergeben zu bringen
- Dachs als Kettensäge
- Schaufel, Taser, 
...

oder andere klassiker wie:
- giants citizen kabuto das große monster mit dem man aus der mundperspektive gegner fressen kann
- fallout 3 mini-atombomben-werfer
- hitman golfschläger
...

es gibt unzählige spiele mit kreativen waffen
nur leider werden die hier alle nicht erwähnt


----------



## 5h4d0w (2. Januar 2012)

georgygx schrieb:


> - Ein als Aktentasche getarnter Raketenwerfer
> - Schere als Ninjasterne
> - Ein Feuerzeug-Schweißgerät
> - Parfüm zum Einschläfern, Erblinden oder zum Vergiften
> ...


 
alles nicht "verrückt". (gut... das auf andere urinieren ist "verrückt", aber bloß die tat, nicht die "waffe" an sich)


----------



## hifumi (2. Januar 2012)

Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> Jarate löscht auch brennende mitspieler  Gibt sogar ne Steam Errungenschaft^^


 
Tatsache. Ich glaube die heißt "Friendship is golden", was ich ziemlich äh.. lustig finde. Aber auch widerlich.
Allgemein sind die Namen der TF2 Achievements teilweise echt genial. "Red Oktoberfest", für ein Heavy (Russe) + Medic (Deutscher) Achievement zum Beispiel.


----------



## knarfe1000 (3. Januar 2012)

Roboterpudel und Banane aus NOLF.


----------



## IceGamer (10. Mai 2012)

Es fehlen Massiv Waffen aus Dead Rising 2, was man sich da so alles zusammenkombinieren konnte... 

Zudem die Gravity gun aus Half-Life 2, Bananen, heilige Granaten, die Kuhherde und die alte Frau aus Worms und natürlich noch die Panzer aus Mario Kart, die waren einfach nur geil


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Mai 2012)

Dieses pinke Pony in Red Faction: Armageddon ist ja wohl DIE Superwaffe schlechthin


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Mai 2012)

Schade, dass ihr nicht über Postal berichten dürft. Da gab's ja auch so einige abgedrehte Sachen. 
Das furzende Einhorn ist aber auch echt genial


----------

